# Are there taxes on imports from Amazon?



## corei5 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd like to know if there's any import fees/taxes for UAE residents imposed on any purchase made online from amazon.com. I'm planning to buy an intuos draw tablet from amazon.com to a UAE friend and I'm afraid he'll have to pay any extra money when he receives it.

Much appreciated!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

corei5 said:


> I'd like to know if there's any import fees/taxes for UAE residents imposed on any purchase made online from amazon.com. I'm planning to buy an intuos draw tablet from amazon.com to a UAE friend and I'm afraid he'll have to pay any extra money when he receives it.
> 
> Much appreciated!


Yes. 5% of the price if the item is over 100 AED (~275 USD) in value. PLUS shipping of course. Also, if not shipped directly by Amazon, and if done through something like Shop & Ship service, there may also be a Sales Tax as technically you will be delivering the item in the US.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Depend on mode of shipment.

Shipments come in the box, using the normal post office service, the receiver will be asked to visit the Post Office to open the box and determine how much is the item and if tax is required. They also rely on the cost that mentioned on the box from the supplier if they are tax worthy. They do not usually care the items came in envelope. 

Shipments come in the expensive courier i.e. TNT, FedEx, DHL, 5% tax is required if the items cost more than AED 1,000.


----------

